

Using Kinect, MIT Media Lab pulls off gesture-based web browsing - cwan
http://www.core77.com/blog/technology/using_kinect_mit_media_lab_pulls_off_gesture-based_web_browsing_with_more_on_the_horizon_18276.asp

======
iamjpg
I don't know what impresses me more - The demonstration of the functional
prototype or how quickly this was done since the release of Kinect.

That will be a really interesting project to follow.

